# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Monaco/ Riviera

## LindaP

We are starting to plan our south of France trip, for a big Bday , the first week in September....and I have been looking through a lot of the former suggestions and trips; thanks to all for that! 
But, I was wondering if anyone had actually stayed in Monaco ? 
Also, if you had to pick between Nice , Cannes or St Tropez....where would you pick your base?

----------


## jcmc

:)of the three nice would be our choice,everyone is different however and if we were spending time there it would be based in cap ferat which is a very great place!!



> We are starting to plan our south of France trip, for a big Bday , the first week in September....and I have been looking through a lot of the former suggestions and trips; thanks to all for that! 
> But, I was wondering if anyone had actually stayed in Monaco ? 
> Also, if you had to pick between Nice , Cannes or St Tropez....where would you pick your base?

----------


## amyb

Totally enjoyed our stay in Cannes at the Inter Continental/Carlton. Centrally located for great driving trips.

----------


## NHDiane

We enjoyed our stay in Nice many years ago at the West End hotel but only visited Cannes and Monaco...easy trip to both from Nice and both well worth a visit.  We enjoyed Nice - had great restros and nice open air markets.  Loved Monaco and we went in September too if I recall.  We parked the car and walked to the Palace and then planted ourselves in a little bistro right on the harbor and watched all the beautiful people and their yachts.  Would love to go again. Enjoy your planning!

----------


## stbartshopper

WE love http://www.clubdecavaliere.com/uk/ho...e-officiel.php then you can drive to Monaco. or if you want to go upscale from there we love http://www.reservebeaulieu.com.
Problem is at this late date it will be hard to get into either. Both hotels are St. Barth prices or more but if you don't know them, you can not go wrong at either. Need to reserve their restaurants as well for all meals including breakfast.

----------


## cec1

A recent issue of "Bunte," a glossy German magazine, has numerous photos of Princess Charlene of Monaco enjoying an afternoon luncheon party at "the Bonito garden of Le Sereno" of St. Barts.  The magazine's cover photo is of an apparently very surprised Charlie Vere Nicholl being kissed on the cheek by the Princess.  The pictures appear to have been taken from the beach with a telephoto lens.

----------


## JohnC

We stayed at chateau chèvre for in eze. Perfect location and views to die for, not to mention the best restaurant I have ever been to. That's Chateau Chèvre D'Or

----------


## NHDiane

Eze was one of our favorite locations of our entire trip!!  Loved it

----------


## lps

We also stayed at the Chèvre D'Or in Eze. We had a rental car and drove to Nice and Cannes in one direction and into Monaco and Italy on another day. We loved staying there and found the driving fun along the corniche. Antibes and Cap Ferrat were very close also. It is a beautiful area and I am sure you will have a wonderful time!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Traffic in Nice can be heavy. We stayed near Antibes (Juan Les Pins) and used that as a base to tour the French Rivera from Cap Ferat to San Tropez.

----------


## kimmy

Stayed last June in Theoule-sur-Mer at Tiara Yaktsa www.tiara-hotels.com/en/yaktsa
Beautiful small hotel 15-20 min to Cannes and 35 min to San Raphael for ferry to Saint Tropez or 1hr to Monnaco
My friend grew up in Theoule and suggested we base our selves there very non touristy

----------


## soyabeans

we stayed *Le Saint-Paul.*Hotel and restaurant in a village. France,Saint-Paul-de-Vence

----------


## amyb

La Colombe d'Or--one of the nicest restaurants I have ever visited. Sculpture abounds the property and the food was outstanding!

----------


## soyabeans

> La Colombe d'Or--one of the nicest restaurants I have ever visited. Sculpture abounds the property and the food was outstanding!



we thought about staying but "sadly the hotel was booked" but we did have a great meal at the restaurant...and it's such a pretty city to walk around

----------


## sbhlvr

Love reading everyone's comments...make me wish we were going back this summer. In 2001, Ww stayed in Beaulieu sur Mer at the Hotel Metropole. It was so close to many places. We like to get in the car and drive to wherever. If you are also like that, check the location out. If not and prefer to not rent a car then pick Nice, St Tropez or Canne and stay local. Our day trip were to such places as Nice, Grasse, Monaco (3 times, about 15 minutes away) St. Tropez, Eze, St. Paul-de-Vence and so many little towns in between. I'm jealous

----------


## DaveM

If you really want to tour the coastal region stretching from St Tropez to Monaco, you should probably split the trip and stay near St Tropez for that area, and then the Nice area for the region stretching from Antibes/Cannes to Monaco. The distances are just too great (given the traffic) to day trip to and from just one base location, and also do the actual sightseeing at the various destinations. 

If cost is not a consideration, at least have a peak at the Grand Hotel du Cap Ferrat. It's quite fancy and frilly for our taste, BUT, the property and views are extraordinary, and most of all, look at the affiliated private Club Dauphin seafront swim club that will be your home on the water. This pool, seafront cabana and lunch club at the tip of the Cap Ferrat peninsula is crazy, crazy, crazy over the top stunning good!!! Just sayin'.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks everyone for the ideas and suggestions! We pretty much have the trip planned out ( with the help of Islander as well) .....we have a pretty crazy itinerary ; fly into Geneva, and drive to Chambrey for the first night. From there we drive to Chateauneuf du Pape for 1 night.....then it's on to St Tropez for 3 nights, where we decided on the Chateau de la Messardiere....anyone stay there before?
Form there it's 1 night in Monaco.....and then I managed to sneak in a flight from Nice to Lisbon, where we will stay 2 nights in one of my favorite places; Cascais ! 
With the last night in Lisbon before we fly home......We will be exhausted , but happy I hope !!!!!! :)

----------


## amyb

Sounds like a very full itinerary-enjoy!

----------


## NHDiane

What a great (and full) itinerary but sounds terrific!  I'm envious..enjoy

----------

